
Ask HN: What service do you use for cloud storage of photos? - platzhirsch
I came across Backblaze B2, Crashplan and Amazon Drive. Backblaze B2 seems perfect until you hit round about 1 TB then Amazon Drive becomes more price efficient.
======
LordWinstanley
I use Flickr as an additional online backup for my photos. They give you 1TB
free. If you set your albums to be private by default, you can avail of the
storage, without having to make any of your photos viewable by anyone else.

------
jrnichols
Are you wanting albums or just decent offsite storage?

I've been using Crashplan for several years now and aside from their app being
a little clunky, everything has worked great.

